

Show HN: Jimi Hendrix in VR - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/models/396f9a11ff214992a152641e14427517/embed?cardboard=1&autostart=1

======
michaelkhn
I was expecting something like the Paul McCartney Jaunt VR app, but still cool

